
Web Content Accessibility Guidelines 2.2 – First Public Working Draft 27 Feb '20 - Vinnl
https://www.w3.org/TR/2020/WD-WCAG22-20200227/
======
chadlavi
> Minimum area: The focus indication area is greater than or equal to the
> longest side of the bounding rectangle of the focused control, times 2 CSS
> pixels.

Am I reading this wrong, or does this mean that the visible focus area for a
button that's, say, 36x150 pixels would have to be at least 300px wide?

~~~
jake-low
I think what this is saying is that the area of the focus indicator needs to
be 300 pixels, not that the longest side needs to be 300 pixels. So for your
button, using a 150px by 2px underline (e.g. with “border-bottom”) would be
acceptable since the area of that underline is 300 pixels. But making it only
1px thick wouldn’t be okay since then the area would be 150px.

~~~
chadlavi
AHA, I see, yes. Thanks for that.

